# new to section - need some advice



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi there - have been on FF for a while now and well keep thinking shall i or shant i post in this section! So anyway here i am and needing some advice or information really!!

As u can see on my signature the only tx for us is ICSI and this is costly so was looking into egg share to try and help bring the costs down.

BUT i have no idea where to start!!!

So if anyone of u lovely FF members could help me i would be more than grateful!

Kate xx


----------



## steph12 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Kate

We are egg sharing at Bourn Hall Clinic in Cambridgeshire. Not sure if this is too far for you or not - it's just North West of Cambridge not far from the end of the M11.

If you are egg sharing you get your IVF + ICSI + drugs free. You have to pay for a few things - initial consultation, some blood tests (unless you can get your GP to do these for you) etc which all come to about £650 and you will also have to pay for any other treatments that you will need.

If you type Bourn Hall Clinic into google it should give you their website which has info on tx available, prices, contact details etc.

If you think that Bourn Hall isn't too far for you then I guess it would be best for you to contact them and they will be able to send you all the details of their egg share programme.

I hope this helps a little

Steph
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi steph thanks for that hun - someone else has just mentioned Bourn hall to me as well so will go and google that.

I am in Berkshire so Cambridge is about a 2 hour drive away although luckily i have an aunty that lives there so quite handy!!

I guess i could get blood tests done where i work (am a student nurse!!) so staff would do that for me!

Thanks again

Kate xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hiya Kate
I'd also like to add that if you look at the website www.hfea.gov.uk , you can get a list of all the IVF clinics in the country, and also look up at their stats. You can even type your postcode & it'll show the nearest clinic to you , ( though you may want to have a look at their results first....) 
You can ask for a free HFEA booklet to be delivered to you, with all the info about Assisted Conception procedures & all the clinics, etc....

We have just done Egg Share @ CARE Manchester, I'm not sure if all the clinics request a referral letter from your GP, ( Care did) . The ES package is £500, this includes all the screening tests: ( HIV, Hepatitis, Cystic Fibrosis, Karyotype, and others I can't remember) , all the drugs & the mandatory HFEA fee . If , like Steph says, you're lucky enough that your GP will conduct all the tests & supply you with the drugs, you may not have to pay the Egg Share package fee ( this fee seems to differ from clinic to clinic).

Bear in mind that if you need any "extra" procedures, ie: ICSI, general anesthetic, Assisted hatching, etc.... then you'd have to pay for this yourself. We had to pay the ES package £500, plus ICSI £850 plus general anesthetic £175.

I hope this helps a bit , if you haven't done so already, it may help to have all the investigations with your GP/specialist done while you search for your clinic, as they may need things like your FSH levels, your bloods on CD21 , etc.... Saving some time.

Goshhh I must have woken up with my talking hat on this morning, sorry for going on... 

Take care & good luck Kate!

Susana
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi susana thanks for that hun i will have a look at the website as well

Thing is IVF wont work for us so will have to be ES with ICSI but i can have a search around

Thanks again

Kate xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Have a look at Holly House website.  They are based in Buckhurst Hill, Essex, just off the M11.  I am starting Egg Share there next week.  The cost to us is going to be £2,363.  Which is made up of £1,000 egg share cost, £100 HFEA cost and the rest is the ICSI fee.  The recipient donor pays for all my blood tests, drugs etc.  I has knocked around £4,000 off the price which is a great help but that's not the only reason I am doing it!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya panda thanks hun i will have a look as keeping all my options open at the moment!!

Good luck with the ICSI

Kate xx


----------

